# How Much Value Does Your Dogs Have?



## SageDogs

I want to know how the common person values their dog, and in what amount. 

I don't understand why people are willing to breed, work, showcase, compete, or acquire any animal without having some personal love/dependence connection outside of money. 

And then turn around and abandon the animal when they are 'finished' reaping the benefits of their canines, without giving any of the same expectations in return. 


Me, personally, I view my dogs as my personal kids, while respecting that they are animals first, dogs second, breeds third, and name last while maintaining the co dependence of guardian and companion. 

How do you view/value your dog, and why? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano

Ive heard of offers of 30 000 for a good sport dog. My Apache seems to be great, shes high drive yet still settles in the house and has shown zero aggression to any person or dog unless they are in a helper suit and she hasnt failed at anything shes been put through. I was told by a local trainer/guy who runs a shutz club and akc trials that he wanted her and shes a once in a lifetime dog? I wont sell her.


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone

My dogs are a part of my family. We have, I'd say, a micro-zoo, and the dogs are one step down from people (sorry Mr. Turtle). I do not see them as children/kids... I guess I would say I see them as friends. I play with them, talk to them, work with them... we celebrate their birthdays, hang their stockings at Christmas, and include them in family gatherings. I wouldn't have it any other way. Have you ever had a best friend that you considered to be family? That's how I'd sum it up. And I can't put a numerical value on something like that.


----------



## Sarah~

I could never put a price on my dogs either, I don't have kids so I see them as my kids.


----------



## gsdemack

My girl is beginning to become priceless as she has begun developing into an adult pet; as opposed to a stressful puppy.


----------



## Shade

I really think in truth it all come down to price, how much money would it take for you to consider giving up your dog to another person.

Personally, I *honestly* know my dogs are priceless to me, you could offer me $1,000,000 or more and I would smile but the leash would be staying in my hand


----------



## Harbud

You couldn't pay me enough. I've threatened to give them all away in moments of stress or frustration but anyone who knows me knows I would never actually do it. They are part of my family, I don't view them as children but they are certainly not disposable or for sale and they hold my heart as much as any human I love.


----------



## LaRen616

Thank goodness this isn't about cats! I'd give them away for free! Just kidding! :laugh:

There isn't enough money in the world to convince me to part with Sinister. He is the love of my life, I would do anything for him. :wub:

I just love my little Draco, he's wiggled his way into my heart, giving him up isn't an option. :wub:


----------



## Crocky

Life brings us a lot twist and turns and one never knows where life will lead you next, but My fur babies are my kiddos. I have been through some tough times and also some great times and no matter what they are always there with nothing but love, Cant put a price tag on that. I could not imagine life without them in it.


----------



## Galathiel

Rai Li my old man dog (almost 14 y.o. shih tzu). I would seriously never ever sell .. ever. Not for a billion dollars. Some days, I would GIVE my puppy away ... like today when he had to be put away in shame for trying to play with the cat.


----------



## SageDogs

I agree, you couldn't put a price tag on my boys. I def feel that they are family, but I feel them on an 'energetic' level and have a natural thing for feeling how they feel- which of course makes it easier for me to understand to a degree. I couldn't view them as 'family friends' per say, they've saved my life so many times, and give me love that my own relatives and family wouldn't. So maybe my weird super attached mother bear mentality isn't for everyone, buttttt I love it. It completes me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

In todays market with what she is showing+pedigree and at her age about 2.5k is fair. I would part with her for around 5k... 

Perhaps one day I will have that dog that I would never sell for any money. That day has not yet come.


----------



## doggiedad

does your wife, children, friends, family, you, have a value?


----------



## DaniFani

I don't think it has to be so extreme. I have "show" friends, "sport" friends, and friends that just have pets, some of them keep all their dogs, some of them rehome them after they are retired from show, or rehome a dog that isn't going to "make the cut" in show or sport....rehoming a retired dog or a dog that isn't cutting it isn't bad at all in my eyes...they aren't doing it with fire in their eyes, cursing the day the dog was born...they are just in a business or sport...can't/won't keep over a certain amount of dogs, and if they kept every single one they tried to show/use in sport until the day it died (we're talking a decade or more per dog)...they may not be able to get super far because they only want 2 or 3 dogs at a time...NOT a big deal to me...now, if they are euthanizing an animal or going through dog after dog after dog...that's something completely different. But, rehoming a dog isn't horrible....and I understand it in a lot of situations. I don't think it has to be as dramatic as you are making it, nor do I think they are as flippant about it as you are making it seem....and I don't think most of the shelters are full of sport/show dogs that didn't make the cut...there is a completely different "culture" or group of people that are the cause of that.

Yes, there is a value for my dog. I actually agree with Blitz...it's pretty high, because I love him to pieces, but if I knew he was going to a good home, and someone offered to pay for my child's college to take him....I'd consider that lol....still haven't gotten that "one in a million" dog yet...but I also don't get super *duper* emotionally attached to my dogs...I think I just know too much about biology/animal behavior/genetics/the reason they mentally do what they do....and I know I can be easily replaced to them with someone else who feeds and cares for them. 

I also have a child...and the love I have for my child is just incomparable to that for my dog...BUT, I had a dog before my child...and it made me sick to imagine life without the dog, the dog filled the place of "child" in my heart...that's why my heart completely understands people who don't have children saying their dog is like their child...I believe it is whole heartedly...

After a child, everything else (*to me*) was second in love to him....if that makes sense lol....I am not trying to say I don't love my dogs..but it is not...will not...ever be comparable to that of my son.

Edit: Just wanted to add...I am NOT saying people need to love or feel about their dogs the same way I do...I just think it's ridiculous to say, "I never understand how people could give away a dog if it isn't working out for them..." show, sport...etc...and judge those who do as thoughtless or wrong....most people I know who gave up a potential sport dog or show dog were pain-stackingly thorough in finding a home for it, and always checked up on how it was doing....they didn't just throw it to the pound(I've worked in lots of shelters....VERY rarely did we get show/sport dogs from owners that said they couldn't make the cut...I cannot think of a single example....I also don't think it's wrong for people to look at their pets as pieces of property that they feed/care for....as long as no abuse (starving/beating/leaving exposed to dangerous elements etc) is happening, whatever.


----------



## DaniFani

As to the idea of a dollar amount being attached to the dog...why not?? Some people want an older, trained, dog....and some people can give them that while also being able to compete in competitions with the dog while it is of age/physical state to do that, or they took the dog as far as it's going to be able to go in that particular venue (ie: it just isn't "good" enough to progress further)....it seems to work out for both parties...why do you care so much? The reason I ask this in this tone is because you didn't simply ask "just curious, what value do you attach to your dog?" Instead you asked the question, but riddled it with judgemental statements and tones in regards to people who ---gasp---would sell a dog that they cannot compete with any longer, for whatever reason....if it's a dog that even has basic-reliable obedience on it, why not get some profit for the time/effort/money etc...that someone put into that dog. You aren't talking about nutcase, out-of-control dogs, you are talking about at the VERY least, minimally trained, obedient dogs.....and I would expect to pay something more for a dog that came trained....

And it doesn't have to be an either/or situation. I am sure most people who are the "seller" in these situations care about the dog and it's well being.....they just don't have the same perspective on a dog as you may......you make it seem like *either* you keep the dog forever *or* you don't have a connection or care about the dog.....I just think that's a little silly.:shrug:


----------



## boomer11

if someone is offering a substantial amount for a dog then it is either going to a good home or going to be put to good use. if the police department wanted 10 grand for my dog i'd sell him in a heartbeat and be proud to do it! i might even give him away. as long as i know my dog is living a good life or doing something good i'd have no problem letting them go.


----------



## llombardo

All my pets are priceless. There is no amount of money that could get me to part with them EVER. They are right up there with my human family and anyone that knows me knows and respects it.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

doggiedad said:


> does your wife, children, friends, family, you, have a value?


Why? You looking to buy?


----------



## GreenCo

No amount of money in the world would I be willing to give up my guy. He's not a dollar amount or an item that can be sold. He's family and I know our time together is limited. How could someone put a price on that? 

I can understand breeders/trainers having a different outlook on this. Not for a family pet though. Selling it would be pretty messed up.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I couldn't sell any of my dogs, nor put a price tag on them they are priceless to me.

I don't have a problem with breeders selling/rehoming dogs they can't keep them all


----------



## doggiedad

having a dog/dogs for business is different than having a dog
for a pet/companion.



DaniFani said:


> >>>>>> I don't think it has to be so extreme. I have "show" friends, "sport" friends, and friends that just have pets, some of them keep all their dogs, some of them rehome them after they are retired from show, or rehome a dog that isn't going to "make the cut" in show or sport....rehoming a retired dog or a dog that isn't cutting it isn't bad at all in my eyes...they aren't doing it with fire in their eyes, cursing the day the dog was born...they are just in a business or sport...can't/won't keep over a certain amount of dogs, and if they kept every single one they tried to show/use in sport until the day it died (we're talking a decade or more per dog)...they may not be able to get super far because they only want 2 or 3 dogs at a time...NOT a big deal to me...now, if they are euthanizing an animal or going through dog after dog after dog...that's something completely different. But, rehoming a dog isn't horrible....and I understand it in a lot of situations. I don't think it has to be as dramatic as you are making it, nor do I think they are as flippant about it as you are making it seem....and I don't think most of the shelters are full of sport/show dogs that didn't make the cut...there is a completely different "culture" or group of people that are the cause of that.<<<<<<
> 
> Yes, there is a value for my dog. I actually agree with Blitz...it's pretty high, because I love him to pieces, but if I knew he was going to a good home, and someone offered to pay for my child's college to take him....I'd consider that lol....still haven't gotten that "one in a million" dog yet...but I also don't get super *duper* emotionally attached to my dogs...I think I just know too much about biology/animal behavior/genetics/the reason they mentally do what they do....and I know I can be easily replaced to them with someone else who feeds and cares for them.
> 
> I also have a child...and the love I have for my child is just incomparable to that for my dog...BUT, I had a dog before my child...and it made me sick to imagine life without the dog, the dog filled the place of "child" in my heart...that's why my heart completely understands people who don't have children saying their dog is like their child...I believe it is whole heartedly...
> 
> After a child, everything else (*to me*) was second in love to him....if that makes sense lol....I am not trying to say I don't love my dogs..but it is not...will not...ever be comparable to that of my son.
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to add...I am NOT saying people need to love or feel about their dogs the same way I do...I just think it's ridiculous to say, "I never understand how people could give away a dog if it isn't working out for them..." show, sport...etc...and judge those who do as thoughtless or wrong....most people I know who gave up a potential sport dog or show dog were pain-stackingly thorough in finding a home for it, and always checked up on how it was doing....they didn't just throw it to the pound(I've worked in lots of shelters....VERY rarely did we get show/sport dogs from owners that said they couldn't make the cut...I cannot think of a single example....I also don't think it's wrong for people to look at their pets as pieces of property that they feed/care for....as long as no abuse (starving/beating/leaving exposed to dangerous elements etc) is happening, whatever.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

For me, there is no "price value" I can or would put on my dog. I reguard them or him as a best friend, and the value is not in money but in respect and bond (this would be love to some). My dog is my partner between him and my wife, kids and relatives. I hold any dog with me in high reguards. So to me, the only money value there is in my dog or any dog with me is the price I have given in a step to obtain them. No more no less.


----------



## DaniFani

doggiedad said:


> having a dog/dogs for business is different than having a dog
> for a pet/companion.


Yes, but OP was talking about business dogs in her "disbelief" of people having values for dogs. **Most pet dogs only hold value to their owners and someone wanting to take the dog, let alone pay for the dog is pretty unheard of...otherwise there wouldn't be so many "pet" dogs in shelters.

Boomer, I feel the same way about a police/military situation and the dog being asked of...a fantasy of course lol...but it would be honorable


----------



## martemchik

I used to have this question until I met a lot of "sport, show, and even breeder" people. The thing you have to realize about them is that their passion is generally the showing or trialing and not the actual dog. They understand enough to know that they can get another dog and successfully do that with them. At the same time...generally those dogs go to great homes to continue doing what they do best, or in the sense of retired dogs, they go to very loving homes where people have way more time for them.

Think of it this way...most of those types of people will always have a dog they're training to do X. A show dog takes a lot of time/money. To train a Schutzhund dog takes just as much if not more. So you're going to be spending all your time and energy on that one dog...and not really have time for the other retired dog. It's not very fair for that dog is it? Those that sell younger dogs...sometimes its just smart financially. I know a breeder that got a 5 figure offer for a 2 year old dog. She already had his lines, she could probably produce another dog that's very close to that one, and at the end of the day the 5 figures would help her operation a lot more than that single male.

As far as personally...I think I would only be able to sell my dog to the local police department, and then probably make sure I get him back when he's retired.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

My dog has a purpose, if he/she cannot fulfill that purpose its not going to work out. If I just wanted a pet I would go to the local shelter. Its hard to find a good dog (or it has been for me) they have value and there is nothing wrong with that.

If the dog has given me good years of service and is to old/injured to continue to fulfill the purpose for which she was obtained thats a different story. I will honor that service and loyalty till the day she dies.


----------



## Rbeckett

I guess I am the nut in this bunch. I do not show or train my dogs in anything but good manners and do not exhibit them or show them anywhere. As far as value they are priceless and cannot be replaced with all the gold in the world. Each one of my pets over the last 40 years has lived a long healthy, leisurely life and has had the best food, housing and medical treatment money can buy. I have spent more than I care to admit, but each one of them was absolutely unique and irreplaceable once they settled into there new home. If I ever get to the point where I question the cost then I don't need to have a pet any longer. GSD's are by far much smarter and more creative than any other breed I have had and they present me with new opportunities to interact with them every day. So my girls are living Master Card Moments every day, they are priceless.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## VTGirlT

What a great thing to think about. Ya, she is my dog- which means a lot more to me than the average person, as she is my life. 
She is the most stressful thing i've ever had and he most expensive, but also the most *real* and the most *life fulling* thing that has happened to my life. 
My life would be easier without her.. it really would.. But i cannot imagine my life without her- it feels empty, useless, and unlivable. (She has to die at some point, i'm already trying to prepare myself, its going to be SO HARD, but i hope that i will remember the moments we had, since dogs live in the moment, i hope she will have had more good than bad moments- and that i was the best i could be for her) 
I was thinking about what Shade said, and that would be awfully tempting.. As i could save hundreds of dogs with that money, literally. However, i would be selfish. I really don't think i could do it!
They can however, try and pry her from my cold dead fingers- as they say. lol




Shade said:


> *I really think in truth it all come down to price, how much money would it take for you to consider giving up your dog to another person.*
> 
> Personally, I *honestly* know my dogs are priceless to me, you could offer me $1,000,000 or more and I would smile but the leash would be staying in my hand


----------



## MichaelE

I couldn't part with Lisl for any amount of money. I can't assign a value to our relationship nor the happiness and companionship she provides me.


----------



## arycrest

The Hooligans? PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Sym

I bred specifically for the my pup.. I was there at his birth.. I selected him to be raised with my family..(..one of my kids is almost the same age as Kaiser.) I have trained him to a high level of off-leash obedience, done some protection work, tracking, and he plays a psychotic game of fetch. 
I haven't gotten any exceptional offers but comparing his temperament, work ethic and training he could easily compared with dogs worth thousands of dollars. That said, .. there is no way that I could in my conscious sane mind take a monetary amount in compensation for Kaiser.
Now I have heard of some tragic cases where people had to part with their beloved family member to pay bills for the financial well-being of their family. Yes my family and their well-being comes first. but selling this guy for empty profit is not a consideration.


----------



## selzer

I have a number of dogs that I love. I have sold dogs that were a year old and under. It gets harder when they are get older because every day solidifies that bond a little more. I have a five year old bitch right now, she is already titled, I would never ever breed her, but every day she jumps up on her sister's dog house just to get a big ole hug from me. ****! How do you go and sell her? 

And yet, if the right individual comes along, and you have the right dog for that individual, and it is better for the dog, good for the individual, and good for you as well -- one less dog that requires attention, training, vet care, grooming. Well, I can only say that it takes a strong person to put a dog's needs before their personal selfishness in keeping the dog. 

Being a breeder means having more than one intact bitch, keeping pups back that might be used for the program, dogs that are dropped from your program for whatever reason, and taking back dogs that have not worked out. So it means having a number of dogs which may be more than a typical pet home would be comfortable keeping/managing. But with placing a retired, returned, or a bitch that has not worked out in the breeding program, it is not about money though we may charge, it is not a price tag, it is all about the right owner.

I had a dog, Rushie, who was titled, and got tons of work because every time one of the bitches came into season, I would sub him into their unfinished classes. He was four years old, passed his CGC probably 6 or 8 times, and had a TDI, and and RN. I got a call from a guy that wanted a dog he could take with him when inspecting nursing homes. 

I thought of Rushie. I had bred him once and decided I would not use him again for breeding. So he was just a pet/obedience/rally dog. I had signed up to take him to nursing homes, but I hadn't done it yet with him. I let him meet this guy. And it was a good match. I took him back for a week so he could get ready for the dog, and when I brought him back, he lay his head in the man's lap. 

3 years later I got a call. The man had told his wife that if she ever needed to let him go, that I told them I would take him. The wife told me her husband was sick for 2 years, and the dog stayed right in the room with him, and when he died he sat by the window for 5 days waiting for him to come home. But then he started acting like a puppy, running upstairs, and going out of the yard, and she was afraid for the neighbor's dogs. I went and got him that night. 

Before I did, I called my contractor and asked him if he remembered the dog, and if he would like to have him. He did, and he did want him. So I went and got him, and kept him overnight, and took him to the vet and then delivered him to this guy. The guy was soft spoken like the first man, and he has an elderly father, this guy had a 90 year old mother living in the house who had kept hugging the dog when I was there. 

At my house, I had crated the boy, and had all these girls barking and crazy. The dog was now used to having a family all to himself. It would have been a terrible thing for me to just keep the dog, and give him 1/10th of the attention he might get with someone else. It was the right thing to do. 

It is never easy to let a dog go. And you do not need to be a breeder to be not the best home for a specific dog. If you got a dog with all the expectations to take that dog through SAR training, and the dog has all the goodies, but you have broken your back or have been diagnosed with something awful that will limit your mobility, or you have lost your job and the new job is working evenings and weekends. Sometimes the dog will adjust to the new schedule and be just as happy with whatever you can do with him, and sometimes it will be better for all parties to let the dog go to someone who is going to give the dog more of a challenge. 

The answer is not a dollar value, but having good reason to believe the dog will be better off with the new owner.


----------



## OhWhyChyGuy

Maverick is considered to be my husband and I's first child. We got him in aug 10, shortly there after I was pregnant, first son born april 2011 and our daughter born march 2013, we are now getting a new puppy in a couple weeks. My dogs = my family. There is no price on family.


----------



## Deno

We are on our 3rd pair of Black German Shepherds since about 1987. 

Dex & Lexie, the two we have now would die defending us.

I had a new neighbor who threatened to shoot another neighbors dog if it got in his field again,

before I could even think about it, the words, "I will kill you if you ever shoot one of my dogs for no good reason" had escaped from my mouth. 


I have sold pups, none older than 8 weeks out of my own dogs, but I would never sell or get rid of one of my dogs.

I love my dogs like kids and to be honest, I relate to dogs much better than humans, dogs are much more reliable and forgiving. 

For some reason I have always had a stronger bond with the males. 
There is no way I can place a Value on these family members.

You can tell a lot about a man by how he treats his dog.


----------



## Mishka&Milo

Mishka is only 3 months old, and she already means the world to me. She always cuddles up to me when I don't feel well.... And makes me laugh... And gets me up off of the couch to play with her. I wouldn't give her up for anything.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter

Dogs hold a special place in all of our hearts. A void that nothing else seems to fill


----------



## nicky

I've known so many people that just got fed-up with their dog or it got "inconvenient" to own and just got rid of them. I use to think if you give up a dog you shouldn't be allowed to have another one. I also know people that I wish would give their dog away.

I contradict myself and please dont jump on me cause it's a sore subject. I had to give up my 8 year old dog Jenni about 7 months ago. It was/is the hardest thing I EVER did and not a day goes by I don't think about her and the situation. If I had a choice of either a million bucks or getting my dog back I would pick my dog. I guess Ive turned into one of those people that I thought I could never understand and even despised. I learned that not everyone that finds their dog a new home is an *******. I also learned to never say never.

Its a long sad story that involves divorce and disaster and thats all I can say here. My dog was my life, I loved her more than anything and would do anything for her but I did give her away. I did the same thing I harshly judged other people for. But I did it out of love for her and she was priceless to me.

And now I have another dog...


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I have one big happy family in my home, consisting of one fiance, 2 almost step children and my own son, plus my 3 dogs. I would not trade any of them for the world,


----------



## CMorton

I can totally see all points. I have placed puppies, and also placed a few young adults and a finished champion bc they were going to the right situation for them. The owners do therapy work and work hard in that venue. Better homes I could never ask for, they are amazing. Granted, I work in relatively small numbers as it is. The crew that's with me now (7 total) won't be going anywhere, and at the same time my number won't be increasing either. I am working each individual in what they like to do in life ;-)


----------



## Baillif

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Why? You looking to buy?


Niiiiiiiiiiice lol.


----------



## readaboutdogs

That special feeling, "vibe", I got just seein my boys, to see him running to me all excieted because I was home, that familiar feel and smell. Money can't buy.


----------



## Okin

My dog would not be for sale. 

My last dog was a pound puppy and I was out walking her and some guy asked me how much I paid for her. I told him! 60 from the pound (1999) He said she's worth at least 200! That was a running joke around my house when she was bad that I could always get 200 for her.


----------



## dclolinger

I've only had my puppy for a few months and I am already beyond emotionally attached to him. I am just a 21 year old who lives on my own and he goes and does EVERYTHING with me. He is my partner in life. I have no kids so he's like a child to me. He is my best buddy. I can do anything right or wrong and he still will be the happiest little guy. I can talk to him and tell him anything on rough days and he completely understands how I feel and can make me smile. For that I'd say he is irreplaceable and is worth more than money to me.


----------



## Rottendog

My dogs are not for sale for any price to anyone. I can't put a dollar amount on unconditional love and companionship they give me. But we do have the running joke around here about my rescue Flat Coat, that if she gets to be too much, I'll just send her back for a refund. LOL But seriously, money couldn't buy her. My pups mean the world to me.


----------



## harryroy157

dclolinger said:


> I've only had my puppy for a few months and I am already beyond emotionally attached to him. I am just a 21 year old who lives on my own and he goes and does EVERYTHING with me. He is my partner in life. I have no kids so he's like a child to me. He is my best buddy. I can do anything right or wrong and he still will be the happiest little guy. I can talk to him and tell him anything on rough days and he completely understands how I feel and can make me smile. For that I'd say he is irreplaceable and is worth more than money to me.


That's good for everyone if people deeply thinking about it. I always believed that our pets is the member of our family. I really like your review about puppies.


----------



## selzer

There were moments in class today, when I might have said, "Make an offer." 

He wasn't that bad, really. He was calm and did not try to bark at or eat any of the other dogs. He will be two in April, so still a youngster. And the place was very noisy with young dogs barking, growling, and lunging at each other. I guess the way to describe his doofus behavior is that he was totally distracted. He had to pee on every blade of glass outside, and he wanted to follow every little kid in there. 

So, in moments like these, make me an offer, LOL!


----------



## MythicMut

Both my breeder and rescue dogs hold the same value in my heart. It's not related to money. I have never nor ever would give one of my dogs up. Simple as that.


----------



## Stonevintage

I understand what a dog needs from a human. I will never understand a human treating a dog as a commodity or expendable thing. What they offer has nothing to do with monetary value or self gratification to some trivial accomplishment. They are not tools or toys. 

When you reach the end of your life, you will not remember dollars or small accomplishments. Unconditional love that was shared and the happiness that it brought you will be on your mind.....


----------



## Jugisland

There is no way I would put a price tag on my dog. I have a 5 month old GSD pup. Within past 3 months he has already become our family member and I simply cannot imagine selling him. In case there comes a time in my life when I cannot provide him what he needs to be happy then I will find a good/responsible home for him and would not ask for any money.


----------



## Sabis mom

I have threatened any number of times to sell them and buy beer.

That said, I turned down a blank cheque for Sabi. I was told to name my price, and he had the money. Never regretted it for a second.


----------



## Waldi

Sarah~ said:


> I could never put a price on my dogs either, I don't have kids so I see them as my kids.



Well said, I have kids, but my dogs are like kids and priceless.


----------



## Jugisland

Waldi said:


> Well said, I have kids, but my dogs are like kids and priceless.


I do not have kids yet but all the fun I am having with my 5 month old GSD pup makes me wanna have kids


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

The mal: Between 5-10k obo depending on the day you catch me on based on his age, pedigree, titles and X rays.
The ankle biters: Ill pay you to take one and the other about 1000000 sounds right.


----------



## Annabellam

I highly value my dog and wouldn't let it go for whatever much. I do not have kids yet. It neither am i really married. It keeps me happy and especially during times that i feel alone and lonely or times when i feel like giving up on life. I feel he sort of understands me. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## mjackson0902

My GSD was my best friend. I think I had more conversations with him than I did my own husband. He was priceless and I will always consider him my heart dog and one of my babies. I don;t know if I will get in trouble for saying this but I have six kids for sale..take your pick. **JOKING**


----------



## farmertrish

What can I say? Raised 5 kiddo's with a shepherd. Chance was our partner. He alerted us to strangers, herded the kids to stay in the yard. Developed one talent which I loved. A "vomit" alert dog. He would stay by a sick child's side all day. I learned to trust him after a few times. He would whine and become restless about 5 minutes before they got sick. I would usher them into the bathroom quickly! I will never forget the night I got sick. My son was had a stomach virus, I was up most of the night with him. Finally fell asleep only to have Chance whining and pawing me awake. I spent 2 hours hurling my guts out, with my dog right at my feet. Hubby took care of the boy, Chance took care of me. Wouldn't trade that dog for the world.


----------



## gsdlover91

Since I just almost lost one of my dogs, and had to consider giving both up temporarily at one point - but instead choosing to pay hundreds of extra dollars to keep them together with me in a small studio.... I value them a lot. No money value on them. But they mean the world to me and I have recently gone througj great measures to keep them with me...


----------



## Chaset

I value my new puppy. She is 3 months, cute and good to pumper. I cannot attach money value


----------



## NyxHero

I just got my first Gsd pup that I could train and mold. My first few months with the pup were great I couldn't be able to put a price on my pup now man.


----------



## rileydog

I was talking to a friend and she asked me this question. If I had to, I would throw down everything in my bank account minus 2 months rent for my pup.


----------



## Alee C.

I spent over a thousand on my 10 year old Husky Rex when he was passing away just so he could be comfortable for the last little bit of his life. I would have spent anything to cure him if it were possible. I've only had my shepherd puppy Bear for about 2 weeks now, but I knew from the moment the breeder placed him in my arms that I would do anything to keep him safe, money never being a limitation.


----------



## Apexk9

I would never sell my dog not for any amount.

Value is priceless.


----------



## RZZNSTR

All my guys were priceless and I would protect them no matter what!


----------



## Jackal

For 'my dogs' there is no amount that would force me to sell em. 

How much would i fork out for my dog in one sitting? The largest ive coughed up to date is $4k for a ACL repair. The repair lasted 7 weeks, and broke again. The repayments on my bank loan went for 2yrs. I learnt a LOT from this experience i can tell you. My dog is now in constant pain and retired. But has good quality of retired life. When that pain gets too much, will i pay for a second op, no way!
Would i pay for chemo, no, but that's coz i wouldnt put a dog through chemo. So its not about price, its about ethical decision making for my dogs i guess.


----------



## Jenny720

All my animals are part of my family I love them all so much you can't put a price tag on that.


----------



## Jc Marie

Love my older labby an my youngster gsd, and my cats, they are my world, and my family. My "furkids" even, I never wanted kids, I see myself as their mum. Obviously I know they are animals we have rules boundaries, training, an we do agility an tricks (in the back yard you know like just for fun) but no amount of money would make my love for them and my protectiveness towards them as part of our family waver, they are priceless.
But I also believe wholeheartedly that some are in it to better the breed, an I respect them for it. 
Although when it comes to showing, and competetive agility etc, I don't really understand why they don't retire them an keep them coz that feels to me like using them, then throwing them away once they've served their purpose. To me that's just cold. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Mudypoz

My dogs are priceless. They're my family, and I swear I'd end up in prison if anyone ever tried to hurt them!


----------



## Augustine

I admit, I would give her up for a vast amount of money, but ONLY if the person(s) taking her would look after her the rest of her life, provide her with proper care (and more), etc.

If someone could provide an even better life for her, and in exchange I'd have plenty of money to provide a good life for my family then yes, I'd do it.

That probably makes me sound like a complete and utter ass, but sadly, money makes the world go round. As much as I love my pets, the most important thing to me is making sure they're well cared for.


----------



## ruger123

My dogs are priceless to me. I do quite a lot of rescue work, taking in dogs from shelters and off the streets and finding them homes. I have managed to find a way to not get too attached to the ones who won't be staying. If I had to get rid of one of my dogs, I could not pick one that I love less than the others. I could not put a price on any of their heads. They are my family, every single one of them. I have human children, and while my love for the dogs is definitely very different than the love I have for my kids, it is absolutely comparable in depth. 

My kids and my dogs are my life. Everything revolves around them, and I wouldn't have it any other way. 

...my kids do get a little mad when I accidentally correct them in dog language. A snapped finger and warning "waiiiiit!" isn't as effective on a teenager as it is on an elderly lab. LOL


----------



## atomic

Sounds like an insurance company. I paid $75 for my GSD mix pup and $225 for my registered APBT but neither are for sale for any price, and mean the world to me, so their value is immeasurable. As many here would agree about their own family, I mean dogs.


----------



## whitneyk1719

I've always considered my dogs a member of my family. No amount of money in the world could replace the bond that I have with them.


----------



## Michael W

As a dog person, I don't understand the question


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

My dog is my companion, as well as a show dog. His worth as a show quality young adult with both majors is probably a tidy chunk of change. However, I would not sell him for that amount. His value to me is far more than financial.

I can't answer the question, as I don't know what the average person does or thinks. I've always been a crazy dog lady.

I have retired dogs after showing and breeding, but not because they have no value to me. In fact, it's quite the opposite. I give them their own home to be treasured in, and I keep in touch for life. Some, like my Zoom and my Quest, will never leave. Just depends on the dog.


----------

